# Bov Questions Here



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

since i know nearly everyone here dreams of boosting, i think any general questions should be addressed.anyone had any good/bad experiences with any bov? and where does that #$#% hose that leaves my hks super sequential go? i believe it either goes to my vacuum that enters my intake manifold, or it goes to the wastegate help me!!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

pearl200sxse said:


> since i know nearly everyone here dreams of boosting, i think any general questions should be addressed.anyone had any good/bad experiences with any bov? and where does that #$#% hose that leaves my hks super sequential go? i believe it either goes to my vacuum that enters my intake manifold, or it goes to the wastegate help me!!!



it connects to the vaccum of the engine, the wastegate connects to that nipple off of the turbocharger compressor side.

Ive heard problems with the greddy type S screwing with the idle... 

ive driven a car with the turbo xs RFL BOV.. very loud. very quick response, and it removes all air in like.. a tenth of a second..


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Chuck said:


> it connects to the vaccum of the engine, the wastegate connects to that nipple off of the turbocharger compressor side.
> 
> Ive heard problems with the greddy type S screwing with the idle...
> 
> ive driven a car with the turbo xs RFL BOV.. very loud. very quick response, and it removes all air in like.. a tenth of a second..


does the source of the vacuum matter? i noticed the allen screw on the intake side of the intake manifold and i have a brass fitting that will screw in there and the end fitting is small enough for the hose. and you reccomend a fabric reinforced line? or is any silicone line strong enough to hold the force?

i got a hks sqv and i love my helicopter sound!!!


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

and where can i get a vacuum distrubution block?!?!?!








huh wes?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pearl200sxse said:


> and where can i get a vacuum distrubution block
> huh wes?


If this was in the right forum I may have saw it sooner  

Greddy Type S is great on my car so far. Holding the 249 HP without issue. No idle issues and is easy to recirc. That line should go to the intake manifold. 

As for a dist. block. I got mine from a local shop.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey wes- how LOUD is the greddy type s after it is recirculated...i know without being recirc'd, its loud as fuck...but how loud is it when it is? 
tommy


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hey wes- how LOUD is the greddy type s after it is recirculated...i know without being recirc'd, its loud as fuck...but how loud is it when it is?
> tommy


The BOV is not too loud, although you can hear it. It makes a dig whistle sound when it begins to open/close under vacuum that is kinda funky. Doesn't really bother me, as long as it works properly.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

wes said:


> The BOV is not too loud, although you can hear it. It makes a dig whistle sound when it begins to open/close under vacuum that is kinda funky. Doesn't really bother me, as long as it works properly.


how much and can you get another? i looove my hks ssqv it makes different sounds depending on how hard you rev. when you mash it, it sounds like a turboxs and youre at like 20lbs. otherwise regular driving, it sounds like a helicopter. wes check pm


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i want the shit loud...but good quality of course...i heard CHEF doesnt recir his and he said he has no problems at idle...did any of you guys try this before recirculatiiong yours?


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i want the shit loud...but good quality of course...i heard CHEF doesnt recir his and he said he has no problems at idle...did any of you guys try this before recirculatiiong yours?


TESTING MINE NOW AND NOPE!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the only problem that you will have running an atmospheric bov with a MAF is you will run rich and not get that intial spool again.. that is why it is recommend to run a recuircuation bov instead...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

1st gen DSM's are cheap....like $40.00...and work really well. its best to run a single vac line to the bov, itll perform better. if you have to too, you can T off the brake booster line...its one of the biggest vac lines behind the throttle body.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> 1st gen DSM's are cheap....like $40.00...and work really well. its best to run a single vac line to the bov, itll perform better. if you have to too, you can T off the brake booster line...its one of the biggest vac lines behind the throttle body.



speakuing of those, what about the 2nd gen's? i heard they leak...but my boy is giving me his...im buying turbotommy's ic piping, and its flanged for a 1st gen...are they still the same flange? thanks


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

dont t off the regular vacum lines, the bov will sound like a helicopter when it realease's air. throw a t into the aft most line behind the im (brake booster) and your bov will hit hard even when its recirc'd. 
but watch out for this..... 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=25912


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

turbotommy said:


> dont t off the regular vacum lines, the bov will sound like a helicopter when it realease's air. throw a t into the aft most line behind the im (brake booster) and your bov will hit hard even when its recirc'd.
> but watch out for this.....
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=25912


what exactly does that mean...aft most line? oh, and can you tell me if my 2nd gen bov will fit your 1g flange, or how much you could sell em yours for? ill give you $25 ..lemme know
tommy


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

The 2G bov wont work- you wouldn't want to use it anyway.
Get a 1G.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

glide said:


> The 2G bov wont work- you wouldn't want to use it anyway.
> Get a 1G.



dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnn..why not?


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

It is a total POS. The 1G is a quality piece, 2G bov was nothing more than a way to save money.

Worthless, don't waste your time.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

My BOV makes the birds happy...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well, the bov is the only thing that i have left to buy...besides the small nuts and bolts that ive prolly forgotten...so i want the LOUDEST..i want to scare people and shit...i heard the turboxs has a LOUD bov...anyone try it, or know of any ones out there that are nice and high pitched? besides greddy...


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

If you want the loudest, just get the turboxs rfl.

I don't care for them at all, but if it's loud you want...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

gotcha...thanks...


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> what exactly does that mean...aft most line? oh, and can you tell me if my 2nd gen bov will fit your 1g flange, or how much you could sell em yours for? ill give you $25 ..lemme know
> tommy


the line all the way in the back of the eng bay behind the im. your already getting my bov.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> gotcha...thanks...


the apexi is adjustable. it was my other choice it either makes a woosh or a lazer type. higher pitched than a greddy type-s


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OHHH...ok...cool...is the bov included in the ic piping price??? lemme know
tommy...oh yea...check pm's...


----------

